# What to get



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

I am getting chickens and turkeys very soon. What breed should i get?
Traits i need:
Needs to be able to free range
Fend for themselves
Would like to have a good mother
Cold and heat tolerant
Not noisey

*I am looking into dark cornish and barred rock for chickens and either bourbon red or chocolate for turkeys. What do you guys think?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Barred rocks would meet your requirements. Very hardy tough birds. I don't have cornish so I don't know about that. I've heard they're tough little birds. Don't have turkey experience either.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have 3 barred rock that are 3 years old now. They've been my most hardy bird however, I have never had them be broody so as far as being a good mother, I'm not sure. They are not tolerant of outsiders for adding in newbies. I live in Upper Michigan where its in the 60's for temps one day and can literally be in the high 80's to mid 90's the next. Winters here are long. I've had no trouble with the heat or cold with my girls. 

Being able to fend for themselves depends on your version of being able to fend for self. I allow mine to free range when we are home to supervise and have the german/lab out with them. Chickens are easy prey for predators including hawks etc. My cousin lost her whole flock which included RIR (a more aggressive breed) to a fox and yes, the one attack was during the day. No clue on turkeys for breed. Do know they tend to be a very messy bird to have.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I based my decisions on a magazine I found at Tractor Supply called "Guide To Chicken Breeds". There is a breed profile section for the major breeds. Sounds like Buff Orpingtons would be a good one for you.


----------



## Brothers (Jun 16, 2013)

Interesting.We had the exact same requirements as you when got our chickens and turkeys.
We went with 23 Buff Orpingtons.18 where day olds and 5 where 10 days.4 rhode Island Reds and 6 Ameraucana's. We have lost 2 Buffs.We where told by the farmer that sold us them that thease would be our bests bets...10 day in and so far so good...wish we had bought more RIR's.
Our Turkeys are eastern wild / Royal Palm.They are 2 weeks old and as friendly and tame as can be.We just love them.


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

We have 3 Barred rocks , 3 red sexlinks adults both great birds. 6 eggs everyday! We have 6 teenagers......5 NH reds and 1 EE they just layed 1st egg today. Then we have 2 babies ... Black astralorp( which is growing huge!) she is very friendly! And a lil GLW who is very sweet. 
And then 6 ducks. Chicken math!


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sounds like Barred Rocks, Buff Orpingtons, or Sex-Links would be the best chicken breeds. I don't have any turkeys but the most common turkey I see people have are Royal Palm.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

IF you want "THE *BEST*" at "free-ranging".....
....I suggest that you get the *meanest, *broodiest, stealthiest, chicken available.
THOSE are:
The "cross-breeds" that are sometimes referred to as "Fighting Chickens"....
...which are ....
1. "Hatch"
2. " RoundHeads"
3. "BrownReds"
4. ....and MANY "others".....
_GENERALLY called: _*"Game Fowls".

Tough Birds....*and good chickens.

BUT...it depends on what you REALLY are looking for........
 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

We have some real advocates for Buckeyes here, and when I need to brings in replacements I am kind of leaning to Chanteclers. Both are good for cold winters, dual purpose (eggs and meat) and it would seem the Buckeyes are superior foragers. I'm glad I chose the birds I have for starters, 'cuz I'd hate to make mistakes on a dream flock. My amber-whites, an F1 hybrid of RIR and RIW, (I have 4 of those) are dual purpose, good natured, already laying at 4 months, and got for just $1.99 each.


----------

